# turn signal issues...driving me crazy.



## $chlitz (Nov 29, 2004)

so a few weeks after buying my car the right front turn signal stopped flashing. i get a fast flash on the dashboard, and the signal won't flash when activated by the stalk or the hazard button. every other signal on the car flashes fine (obviously the right rear and side flash fast, but they do flash). so i scored a new flasher/hazard switch on ebay for $25, since that seems to be the general consensus for a fix of this somewhat common problem. got it today, popped it in...still doesn't flash! bulb is brand new, parking/running light works fine...just no flashing.
i don't have a bentley manual yet...can anyone point me in a direction as to what i should check next? the stalk switch? but if it's that, why no flash from the hazards? is there another relay besides the one in the hazard switch? i'm stumped...








thanks in advance...


----------



## siegrisd (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: turn signal issues...driving me crazy. ($chlitz)*

Hmm... you sure the new bulb is actually good?? 
Are you getting voltage at the socket? How are the contacts in the socket? Any corrosion? If all of that's good, all you can really do is start working your way along the wiring looking for something broken. Check the ground for that light first. 
If all of that checks out, try spraying some contact cleaner into the blinker switch on the steering column. That's a REALLY long shot, seeing as that it doesn't work with even the hazards on, but, it's worth a try.
It sounds, though, like either the new bulb is also bad, not in right, or there's a wiring/socket issue. 
Keep us posted.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Possible fuse issue?


----------



## $chlitz (Nov 29, 2004)

checked all the fuses...all good. bulb is brand new, out of the package. i even swapped with other side and the problem still occurs. def not the bulb. really weird thing is it was out for about two weeks, then came back on it's own for a few days BEFORE i swapped out the hazard switch, now it's out again. ??? i guess it has to be a wiring issue somewhere...but where? dear god, where? are there more fuses that might be related under the hood somewhere? i don't have a bentley yet, so i'm kinda running blind here. i noticed there are three contacts on the bulb holder...a ground obviously, are the other two for the running light/turn signal respectively? when i first pulled the bulb holder, one of the contacts was a bit carboned up. i cleaned it, but i'm guessing the socket probably looks the same...could this be the cause of my headache? it's really a PITA to get to to clean it...i can't even see it...


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: ($chlitz)*

I have the similar issue, it stays buzzing without actually signaling, but I just choose to ignore it. 
I changes bulbs, hazzard signal/relay, turn signal stalk & still same issue....































_Modified by FrankVR6 at 8:21 PM 9-29-2009_


----------

